# Multi-Bit ECC ErrorSystem Halted



## a_thorsson (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi
My Dell is dead... I can't even get into BIOS.
I try to get into BIOS by clicking Delete wen my stupid Dell logo appears. It works fine, the dell logo disappears and I get to see the truth behind the logo.
(I can hit Pause here if I am quick.)
Then it is supposed to go into setup (BIOS) but then the screen goes black except this annoying: 

Multi-Bit ECC ErrorSystem Halted

I don't know if I have murdered the BIOS or the RAM. I think it happened when I accidentally killed the power to the computer while it was working with an upgrade from 98 to XP. Because shortly afterwards this thing happened.

Does anyone know what this message means???

Regards
A T


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Referring to multiple errors in the memory, best bet would be to replace the memory


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that you didn't spring for the extra cost ECC main memory, so this appears to be a motherboard or processor error. I'd first check all the connections and seating of everything in the system. I'd also consider that the P/S may be dying...


----------



## a_thorsson (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanxs for your tips!
I was able to borrow some RAM and that was it, now I just have to by some new RDRAM for my old PIII 800, not for free...
/A T


----------

